# Determining Flex Track Curve Diamerter



## BodsRailRoad (Jul 26, 2008)

Is the a tool or method to determine the radius/diameter of flex track bent curves?
I have been using sectional curves to get an idea and was thinking that you guys may have a better more accurate way.

Thanks, Ron


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Use the cord to calculate the radius.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chord_(geometry)


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I thought the idea behind flex track is that you don't have to worry about curve of track. It's orginal intention was so you could make what every curve you want.

If you are concerened about your rooling stock just don't bend it sharper than what you all ready have. 

Did I miss the intention of your question ? 

JJ


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

With minimum requirements for rolling stock it's nice to know what you are doing. 
Some folks actually make drawings and such... 

All Aristo track sections are aproximates for inches, nice round numbers in mm and convoluted inches.... the beauty of flex is you can make it true to fit your plans. 
So Ron wants a way to measure his work. 

I was a bit flumoxed when I built a 10'd spline and then found the track off center... that was long before I found MLS and the Truth! 

I'm old fashioned and would use a chain and a pivot point... 

The chord method is accurate but, it makes my head too busy! 

John


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Totalwrecker on 30 May 2011 12:44 PM 
The chord method is accurate but, it makes my head too busy! You could use one of the many on-line calculators?









The Complete Circular Arc Calculator[/b]


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Posted By SteveC on 30 May 2011 02:11 PM 
Posted By Totalwrecker on 30 May 2011 12:44 PM 
The chord method is accurate but, it makes my head too busy! You could use one of the many on-line calculators?









The Complete Circular Arc Calculator[/b]



Thank you Mr. Smartypants







,
But I'd rather try to make sectional track look semi realistic!









John


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Bob 
I do it the same way as you do. Don't over think it.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By SteveC on 30 May 2011 02:11 PM 
Posted By Totalwrecker on 30 May 2011 12:44 PM 
The chord method is accurate but, it makes my head too busy! You could use one of the many on-line calculators?









The Complete Circular Arc Calculator[/b]



The Home page of that site went immediately into my "References" folder of my Favourites. THANKS! Very nice site!


----------

